# Scales To Weigh Portafilter For Sette 270w



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have ordered a Sette 270w grinder. I want to buy a set of scales that will let me weigh the portafilter. As this is a weight based grinder i want to monitor its accuracy and consistancy. I wont be checking every doze once i start to get confident with it. Is it best to buy scales big enough for the PF or is there a better way?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

You can buy scales big enough for a pf which measure to 0.1g which are fine however if you're low on space you can get some smaller ones and dose into the basket (unattached to the pf) weigh on the scales and place basket into pf. As you can probably tell the smaller scales can be a slight pain but if you are low on space or want scales that can fit on the drip tray for your cup too then they can be a good way to go.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

thanks for your reply. space is not an issue but smaller would be better i guess. my grinder arrives today so i dont yet know if i can doze directly into the basket without the PF.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

You can use e.g. a lid off a bacon storage container or similar....









This is also great for me using double spouted on the L-R and weighing the shot as I can pull away two cups and the overrun collects in the lid and does not drown the scales.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nifty solution there, @Snakehips.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Could always go custom, scrap of wood which was laying around and 30mins fun and enjoyment with the dremel and no more trying to balance the naked on bits and bobs, which usually ended in disaster.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Guys many thanks for your replies. after seeing your tecnique when using the smaller scales, i have went ahead and ordered some AMIR pocket scales. i will use a lid or piece of wood to help rest the PF on the scales, i will need to see what i have lying around that i can use.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

That's what I did, piece of metal and a coffee hessian sack, it was free and ideal


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Bacon lid? I have this from the man himself - (note this is the special right-hand version hahaha!)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Doesn't the setteW weigh for you?


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

good to see other folks pics and other ideas

the sette 270w does weigh it but you dont know if it right or not or if its being consistant with weight. thats why i need scales too.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

If anybody would like an aluminium weighing plate I have 2 @ 110 x 190 and 3 @ 127 x 190

Not sure how much of the self adhesive foam strip (that heat insulates scales) I have.









Will post out (UK) for free but would be nice if recipient donated a couple of quid to the forum.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> If anybody would like an aluminium weighing plate I have 2 @ 110 x 190 and 3 @ 127 x 190
> 
> Not sure how much of the self adhesive foam strip (that heat insulates scales) I have.
> 
> ...


Hi

Can i please have one of the smaller weighing plates ?

Thanks


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I use these scales, i have a 270W and use them for exactly the same reason you want to. They work a treat.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Gear-Portafilter-Bench-Scale/dp/B01C568TT0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1499447598&sr=8-3&keywords=coffee+scales


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Asgross said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i please have one of the smaller weighing plates ?
> 
> Thanks


Sure... PM me your postal details.

Apologies to @mystic.bertie if this intrudes upon your thread.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> I use these scales, i have a 270W and use them for exactly the same reason you want to. They work a treat.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Gear-Portafilter-Bench-Scale/dp/B01C568TT0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1499447598&sr=8-3&keywords=coffee+scales


I was looking at those scales too but i was put off by the review saying battery life was not great and it needed a 9v battery which is not cheap either, maybe its an isolated case.



Snakehips said:


> Sure... PM me your postal details.
> 
> Apologies to @mystic.bertie if this intrudes upon your thread.


Hi this is no problem at all its great to assist others with your kind offer. Could i request one of your aluminium plates please, the 110 x 190 size. I will pm you my details. I take it there is a facility to donate to the forum?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

to be fair ive had mine since xmas and i have had to change the battery once. I was quite surprised when the battery had died but i just bought a box of 10 amazon basics and i dont have to worry for a while.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> to be fair ive had mine since xmas and i have had to change the battery once. I was quite surprised when the battery had died but i just bought a box of 10 amazon basics and i dont have to worry for a while.


Good idea. Those batteries can be pricey so probably best sticking to the cheapo ones.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

mystic.bertie said:


> Could i request one of your aluminium plates please, the 110 x 190 size. I will pm you my details. I take it there is a facility to donate to the forum?


It's a deal. I have PM'd back. Just click *Donate *on the right hand side of the menu bar at the top of this page.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a 270W too and also use bonavita scales to weigh - but generally only when i'm changing coffee types now. My 270W took a while to settle down to being consistent, and remember you can change the offset in it too, so if it constantly over or under doses compared to the display you can change it.

Mine is now +/- about 0.1g per shot pulled. Good enough for me to not weigh every one now.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> It's a deal. I have PM'd back. Just click *Donate *on the right hand side of the menu bar at the top of this page.


Cheers i now where the Donate button is now











itguy said:


> I have a 270W too and also use bonavita scales to weigh - but generally only when i'm changing coffee types now. My 270W took a while to settle down to being consistent, and remember you can change the offset in it too, so if it constantly over or under doses compared to the display you can change it.
> 
> Mine is now +/- about 0.1g per shot pulled. Good enough for me to not weigh every one now.


Many thanks for the reply, sounds ideal with regards to only weighing at a bean change now, thats what im looking forward to, i just hope does not take too long to settle down and give me consistent weights.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Mine took about 5kg of beans to settle


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

itguy said:


> Mine took about 5kg of beans to settle


I tried it out today, it is not dozing anywhere near the correct weight and in now getting an E02 error. I have put a post up to see if anyone can assist.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39083-Sette-270w-New-(refurb)-Model-E02-Error-and-Dozing-Is-Way-Off&p=509678#post509678


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> I use these scales, i have a 270W and use them for exactly the same reason you want to. They work a treat.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Gear-Portafilter-Bench-Scale/dp/B01C568TT0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1499447598&sr=8-3&keywords=coffee+scales


I might have to take this recommendation back as mine died yesterday. Contacted Amazon for warranty replacement.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> I might have to take this recommendation back as mine died yesterday. Contacted Amazon for warranty replacement.


Sorry to hear this. Im glad i got a refund for my refurb model. We want our grinder to last outside the warranty period. Good luck getting yours replaced.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

mystic.bertie said:


> Sorry to hear this. Im glad i got a refund for my refurb model. We want our grinder to last outside the warranty period. Good luck getting yours replaced.


No it was my set of scales that died, not the grinder. Just a set i bought to weigh the whole portafilter. Replacement came today


----------

